# Choosing Canister Filter for 90 Gallon Aquarium



## gem

Hey guys,
I recently bought 90 Gallon tank and can't wait to set it up. I am kinda stuck between canister and HOB filter. Please advise me which one would you sufficient enough for a standard 90 gallon tank. I am interested in Canister. Please let me know what kind of filter is best and of what brand price and quality wise.....
Thanks


----------



## Will

My view...

Canister: Fluval FX5
Hangon: Aquaclear 110.

But, another bulletproof option is to use both in combination. A canister filter with large amounts of bio media, and a hang on the back with mechanical media and chemical medias, along with polishing pads or fine floss. The larger canisters can go months without maitenance, and the HOB filters can be maintained in under 2 or three minutes.
minutes.


----------



## gem

Thanks for a prompt response Will, Plus I really like the idea of bio media in Canister and fine floss on HOB.
Would you please tell me how much they actually cost in Toronto LFS.
Thanks once again


----------



## Will

I don't live in Toronto so I can't help you on that. AC110 for a bit under $100 and FX5 for ~$300 would be a a good deal. Definetly shop around, these items vary greatly in price from source to source.


----------



## Tark77

I have a 75 gallon heavily planted aquarium and run an eheim 2215 canister filter loaded with bio-filtration, and an AC30 HOB running with strictly foam for mechanical filtration.

I find this combo works the best for moderate surface agitation/water flow and mech/bio filtration, and like Will said, they HOB are easy to maintain.


----------



## Dabigmandan

Hi gem,

What do you plan on stocking the tank with? An FX5 and an AC 110 might be a bit of overkill. I think the FX5 alone is rated for 400 gallon tanks!


----------



## gem

I am planning to put lots of low light plants with Platies, Mollies, Guppies, Neon tetra, Pearl Danios, Khuli Loaches, Shrimps


----------



## gucci17

Eheim Pro II 2028 would be a good choice since you like bio.

You could add a hang on back with just filter floss for mechanical.

I personally think the Eheim would suffice. Beyond 90 gallons, I would start thinking of adding a FX5 or something.


----------



## Will

Who doesn't like a big safety net when dealing with filtration. Especially with three frisky live bearing species.


Dabigmandan said:


> An FX5 and an AC 110 might be a bit of overkill. I think the FX5 alone is rated for 400 gallon tanks!


As a biomedia cannister, i think the fx5 would be good enough for tanks close to 400, but they wouldn't provide enough circulation for a tank of that size I think. Based on my experience with fx5 on 220 gallon.


----------



## BillD

With those livestock plans, an AC 110 would be more than sufficient, especially if you were to add a second sponge. For the price of an FX5 you could buy a second similar setup.


----------



## Lee_D

I'd go with a couple of Rena XP2's. I always like to have two filters on a tank in case one fails. Also, you can move one if you get a really bad case of Multi Tank Syndrome.

I think the AC 110 is to noisey, although I can accept that maybe I just got a bad one. Also, my first experiences of canister filters were with Fluval, and thats why I will never buy anything with that name on it whether it is good or bad. I haven't tried Eheim, probably because I'm to cheap. 

Lee


----------



## Lee_D

Oops! Almost forgot. Considering the fish you have mentioned, you'll also want low flow. I don't think any of them will want strong currents. You will also want to cover the inlets with foam so you don't suck up the baby guppies.

Lee


----------



## NothinButaCummins

did you end up buying a filter??


----------



## SOUPNAZZI

Rena XP4, with an AC 110 for a backup


----------



## vinjo

I just bought a 90 Gallon myself. I'm going Canister (Eheim 2217).

I've always gone HOB for my tanks, and while they can be great this 90Gal is going in my bedroom so I really need it to be much more silent then a HOB.

The Eheim 2217 is by far one of the best and most silent canister filters out there. It's more than what you would need for a 90Gallon, but not too much that it's over kill. It is a bit pricey, but well worth it. I went out and bought a second hand one, works perfectly. There's always deals out there.


----------



## NothinButaCummins

I just picked up an aquaclear 110 to go along with my rena xp3. I have both of them setup the same right now but I think Ill changed one to mechanical and one to biological once the aquaclear is up and running properly


----------



## gem

still looking


----------



## acropora1981

My 2 cents as a 15 year aquarium industry veteran is to get an Eheim canister filter. Out of all the canisters, they are the least trouble to work with, and the highest build quality. 

For a 90g you could go with either a Classic Eheim 2217 or a Pro 3 2075. Someone else mentioned the Pro II series, but I think they are being phased out, so you may as well get a Pro 3 - they have fewer seal issues. The Pro II series get leaky prime seals after a few years (its their only problem IMO).

Fluvals suck. They just suck. Compared to Eheims, they suck. The FX5 is the only exception, they managed to design it well. Oh and those new G4 or whatever series are pretty impressive, they're just way overpriced and extremely expensive to replace the cartridges.

The only other canisters that I feel are worth a damn are the XP series from aquarium pharm; good build quality, just crummy media options. Eheims are still better.


----------

